# Fish Choice



## DoubleT (Dec 28, 2006)

Can I add a percula clown with the fishes that I have now. I do not want to overstock my tank but I would like to know how many fish can I add?

Was thinking about: Percula Clown or something else? Any suggestions.


I was also going to add a mushroom too.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I dont see a problem with adding one.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Considering you'll eventually need a larger tank for the tang... and so long as that is provided when the fish get larger... it should be ok. Watch water quality, especially nitrate levels, keep up on water changes, and watch the territorial habits of the fish as they grow.


----------



## DoubleT (Dec 28, 2006)

Tang is going to be moved to a 125 G tank. The remaining fishes will stay.

So far, I am completing 10% water change every other week. All levels are stable and within parameters.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well i dont see why you shouldnt be able to add a new fish.


----------

